
The #1 Sign a Founder Will Succeed, According to a Former Y Combinator Partner - shard
https://www.inc.com/jessica-stillman/this-is-number-1-sign-a-founder-will-succeed-according-to-a-former-y-combinator-partner.html
======
tastroder
To save you the 4 clicks on mobile to get to actual content: what they do on
the weekend / hobbies / signs of "passion".

------
drenginian
So all the startup founders wanting to succeed will now to eclectic and
interesting things on saturdays.

